# Smoke Shacks



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Freedom shack........


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

We use to have a bunch of smoke shacks at Mt. Snow. Some of them hidden right in plain sight and you'd never see them unless someone pointed it out, others hidden deep in trees. Even had a couch at one with a little lean-to shack that you could launch off of after a nice pow day.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Monarch mountain isn't as popular as some other Colorado mountains but I've made many friends and had plenty of good times in the smoke shack there. The shack is well made and roomy with sitting room for about 9 riders. I would be careful on crowded weekends because I have seen a sheriff on the hill once or twice scoping the area around where the shack can be found. Has always been a chill spot for me though. Knock on wood.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Stevens Pass has a ton. There's a cave that's well known, cool spot to go and meet up with randos to match bowls and share beers. My friends and I have a spot that we work on every year that we start early in the season in what turns out to be a huge treewell. Total protection from the elements without much effort!










Craziest/most legit one I've been in was at Crystal Mountain. It was built by an ex-patroller or something like that and has layers of logs and tarp to keep the weather out. Absolutely invisible unless you know right where to look... and even then it takes some time to find the tarp-door.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm amazed that this is a thing. My experience with pot heads always showed far less motivation.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I learn something new about this sport/lifestyle every day

I passed over this thread since it was started and just got curious. Not a clue what a "smoke shack" was, now I know


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

All those places sound absolutely awesome!

I can't wait to move north or west. Either would be a dream come true.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

slyder said:


> I learn something new about this sport/lifestyle every day
> 
> I passed over this thread since it was started and just got curious. Not a clue what a "smoke shack" was, now I know


People call it a smoke shack but its just a little hand made shack that boarders stop by to chill, smoke, drink, put stickers up, work on it or just the adventure of getting to it. Most shacks require a decent amount of skill to get to them.

Look up "smoke shack at breckenridge" on YouTube


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty hyped to see how the scene changes here in Washington now that we have legalized possession for 21+. It's always been verrrry open here (atleast where I ride) but now I hope it's just going to be a free for all!

I love the fact that on the mountains smoking is so accepted. It's been a great way for me to link up with some really cool people who have turned out to be long term riding buddies.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Sometimes when I am tired at Stevens, I will just ride around and smoke dudes out. Usually happens at the end of the day when my legs are jelly. Love the cave but there are a couple of spots out where we dig and build snow caves. It is nice to have a good spot to chill up there out of the wind.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

That's rad dude, people like you are what makes Stevens the awesome place it is. I love that people are so friendly there! I've grown up riding here and I swear I have no desire to ride anywhere else. I'm reminded of how cool a place it is every time I ride at Snoqualmie or Crystal. Talk about a completely difference scene!

My favorite is finishing a hike and meeting chill people at the top. Most of the time they're down for a smoke, and even if they're not they are always cool about it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

that1guy said:


> Sometimes when I am tired at Stevens, I will just ride around and smoke dudes out. Usually happens at the end of the day when my legs are jelly. Love the cave but there are a couple of spots out where we dig and build snow caves. It is nice to have a good spot to chill up there out of the wind.





Jibfreak said:


> That's rad dude, people like you are what makes Stevens the awesome place it is. I love that people are so friendly there! I've grown up riding here and I swear I have no desire to ride anywhere else. I'm reminded of how cool a place it is every time I ride at Snoqualmie or Crystal. Talk about a completely difference scene!
> 
> My favorite is finishing a hike and meeting chill people at the top. Most of the time they're down for a smoke, and even if they're not they are always cool about it.



I agree, you guys have a badass sweet spot. I've been to a few mountains full of really abnoxios and judgemental people that always give you that "look". It always feels good when your surrounded by people with the same chill and mellow attitude.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*smoke shacks fail*

the first rule of smoke shacks is you don't talk about smoke shacks cuz excitable newly promoted ski patrol manager love to show their zest for the job by tearing them down and searching for the "PERPS"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Forest Service also loves to get in on it. They hand out summons and arrest people too.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Any one been to the shack on full moon at Jay peak?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Man, when I used to toke and ride I used to just pull over in the trees, smoke and go. No time to waste in a shack!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Found another one today. 









Not the biggest or most elaborate but it at least has a door and a window. Other amenities include folding chairs and an old school wood burning furnace.

I don't post pics of the ones I find inbounds but this one is not at a resort, so why not? 

I must have rode past this one dozens of times and I haven't seen it until today. Looks like it has been there at least a couple of years.

People really need to stop littering in these things. There were way too many empty cans and bottles to count.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> the first rule of smoke shacks is you don't talk about smoke shacks cuz excitable newly promoted ski patrol manager love to show their zest for the job by tearing them down and searching for the "PERPS"


We find our patrol chillin in the shacks. They don't care..... Forrest service cares.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

there used to be a nice one in Jackson way back when, out toward the Hobacks 'somewhere' ...no idea if it's still there

none here that i know of, but, no time to dillydally! its the chair or a quick woods stop for a burn and a squirt, carpe f-in diem yo


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Found another one today.
> 
> View attachment 29721
> 
> ...


Sweet find Acro!!! It looks like it has stood the test of time for sure.

And yes people should clean up after themselves.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The recent talk on the Colorado thread got me thinking.... I have yet to find a smoke shack or hut at Steamboat. Does anyone know of one there?

I think its super fun hunting for shacks in hard to reach places.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> The recent talk on the Colorado thread got me thinking.... I have yet to find a smoke shack or hut at Steamboat. Does anyone know of one there?
> 
> I think its super fun hunting for shacks in hard to reach places.


We found a pretty big igloo while we were there. Would have never found it without friendly locals. Not sure of any wood shacks though.


----------



## jackfanselow (Feb 9, 2020)

CheesemonkE said:


> Monarch mountain isn't as popular as some other Colorado mountains but I've made many friends and had plenty of good times in the smoke shack there. The shack is well made and roomy with sitting room for about 9 riders. I would be careful on crowded weekends because I have seen a sheriff on the hill once or twice scoping the area around where the shack can be found. Has always been a chill spot for me though. Knock on wood.


What part of the mountain is this shack?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps legalization has killed the shack...folks just burn on the chair or roll out of the car cheech and chong style...its quite funny, awhile back saw two old dudes parked front roll, fog the car and roll out in a cloud.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubble chair lifts are the best!! Smokey smokey for all to share


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps legalization has killed the shack...folks just burn on the chair or roll out of the car cheech and chong style...its quite funny, awhile back saw two old dudes parked front roll, fog the car and roll out in a cloud.


I would argue legalization, at least in Canada has wrecked that smoking on the chair or your car culture. It's illegal to smoke in your car even if it's parked and a DUI if you get pulled over and they smell it even tho you blazed 4 hours ago at the parking lot. Also beside the no smoking sign in the lift lines there is cannabis and vaping added. Not that any of that really matters, there is just more risk and repercussions now somehow.

About the shacks tho, I was shown at least 2 on Silverstar that were built teepee style out of branches and one even had tarps and basically made to sleep in. But I don't remember where to find them now haha.
At big white there was a hermit in the 60's that built a structure against a rock out of wood and even had some carpet on the floor, you had to kneel in it cause it was low but pretty cool and like 2 mins from the village and hidden unless you knew it's there. There was also a shack on the bottom of the backside that was perfect. till an avy took it out
At Red I was shown a really cool Jimi Hendrix shrine in the trees with a bunch of record covers, pictues and scarves and other hippie shit, not a hut per say but an awesome place to spark up, in the summer those things tacked to the trees are like 15 feet off the ground.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Still haven’t found one in the NE. Haven’t been looking very hard though lol


----------



## jaxx (Feb 13, 2021)

Jibfreak said:


> Stevens Pass has a ton. There's a cave that's well known, cool spot to go and meet up with randos to match bowls and share beers. My friends and I have a spot that we work on every year that we start early in the season in what turns out to be a huge treewell. Total protection from the elements without much effort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know this is old so i might not get a response but i go to stevens all the time but i have never found one, where do i need to be looking? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Still haven’t found one in the NE. Haven’t been looking very hard though lol


Same. In fact I was today years old I learned this was a thing. And I instantly abide.

Around here we were always about the hidden Vista spot. Eagles Nest at Loon, back side at Bwoods...


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

There used to be one on Jay peak in kits woods. I don't think the shed on half moon is standing anymore. I have also found one on sugarloaf, after looking at the map I think it was maybe on rookie river glade. I have come across a bunch in the past, which are just fallen trees with a tarp. now that everyone (mostly) doesn't care about weed smoke there is less of a need for them. A mega touristy one is on Ajax


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

There is also a good one on Revelstoke, it's more of a cave that most people will not notice after dropping the sweet cliff above it's entrance.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Stumbled on one here today, was too cold for a picture though. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Where was here?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

DaveMcI said:


> Where was here?


Great Divide, Montana

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Still haven’t found one in the NE. Haven’t been looking very hard though lol


There was one at Sugarbush that I remember from about 10 years ago. I heard the roof collapsed one year in the off season and I have never been back to it so I don't know if it got repaired or is still used. There is also one I know about at Jay Peak and one at Sugarloaf. I don't smoke or drink when I ride so I never bother searching them out or have interest in checking them out. But they definitely exist up here. I wouldn't be surprised if their use/creation has declined due to legalization and everyone in Vermont just not caring at all. A lot of people just do it openly on the lifts, in their cars, off in the glades, etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is however a proliferation of the wild native snow skunks that have invaded the hill.


----------

